
Antibody study shows just 5% of Spaniards have contracted the coronavirus - colinprince
https://english.elpais.com/society/2020-05-14/antibody-study-shows-just-5-of-spaniards-have-contracted-the-coronavirus.html
======
lbeltrame
It would be much more interesting to have details at the local level, in
particular the hardest-hit areas like Madrid.

I'm not surprised at all of these percentages in general, due to the (forced)
reduction of infections.

